# Boyfriend feeling depressed... Small gestures to cheer him up.



## Empress Appleia Cattius XII (Dec 22, 2010)

Hallo all, my boyfriend's been feeling rather depressed of late, and says he's been feeling very lonely at his new university.

I was going to cheer him up by getting all of his friends and people who care about him to write a message on a big card about how much they like him, etc, because people do genuinely care about him.

I know it won't magically cure him, but do you think it's a good idea? Or any suggestions.
I dunno, it could be too much or whatever.

Also probably worth noting he was a big help when my anxiety was at it's worse, so I'd like to do something for him.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

You know him better than we. What do you think will be his reaction? 

Care packages might work too. What sorts of things does he like to snack on? 

Besides, isn't it almost time for holiday break?


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

Can you visit him? Go bring him things he likes in terms of movies, foods, etc. and then just cuddle with him. Cuddling is the best. And encourage him to exercise and get involved around campus, or bond with professors, which will make school easier/more pleasant..


----------

